# Got some thinking to be done



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

*Got some thinking to be done *Major Development**

I have had Jay 3 months (i know its not long) but i don't think he's truly happy. he has a brilliant character and is full of energy but i get get the feeling he is in need of company. Im sat with him as soon as i get in from work almost until i go bed, and if i am busy i always try to make time to talk to him. sometimes i get the feeling this isn't enough. What doesn't help is that he shows no signs of wanting to be hand trained so that can feel like a barrier.

I have 2 options in my head on what i can do but for Both of them i need to really think as both have Pros and Cons... I know i haven't given much information but TBH it was difficult to express my concerns without writing an essay.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think a pro's and con's list is a good idea. 

I think the birds personalities play a big factor in what is best for them. Several of mine I have thought would make great single bird pets, whereas others much prefer their budgie friends.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Making a list of pros and cons and carefully considering all the alternatives before making a decision is very wise.

Too many people forget about the necessities such as quarantine, how they will handle the birds' housing arrangements if it turns out the two birds don't get along, the fact that Avian Veterinarian care should be planned for,
ensuring the cage is the proper size, etc.

Other Pets - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

I'm glad you are not taking the decision making lightly and wish you all the best in your deliberations. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

I have been thinking and Im starting to think its will be better if i was to give Jay to an owner with the space and more budgies... it seems he is really craving the attention of other budgies & this would make him a lot happier...

Not easy to say but its looking like that might be the best my option at the moment. Im thinking of Jays Happiness

Thanks for the fantastic advice @therm & @FaeryBee.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's sometimes best to look at re-homing a feathered friend if things aren't working out. 

Good luck with re-homing him. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you choose to rehome Jay, ensure you find out as much about the prospective new owners as possible so you know he is going to be well-cared for.

Some of the things I would recommend you ask include:

How many budgies does the person currently have?
Will they quarantine Jay for the proper amount of time?
Do they know how to introduce a new budgie to another (or more than one) budgie after quarantine?
What kind of diet are they feeding their budgie(s)?
Are they breeding budgies or do they plan to?
If so, are they pairing individual birds, ensuring they are the right age, have been given a conditioning diet and are they limiting the clutches to no more than 2 per year?
etc.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If you've tried using millet as a lure and are with him a lot, as you say,it just might be his personality or possibly is an older bird than you think and is more set in his ways. Just like human kids, they are different in many ways.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure you will make the right decision be it which ever option you choose. These thoughts do not come easily and I hope you find satisfaction and happiness through these actions. :Love birds:


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW!!! where did this come from...

My mum came over to visit me and i had a chat with here about the situation... she said that before i do anything i can let her look after Jay for a while and she will see what she can do _(she use to have budgies while i was growing up)_ Then i don't know how but she got Jay to sit on her hand. Doing what i was tying... so if i don't see much more improvement with me and hand training i will let me mum look after Jay for a bit as she has a way with budgies... I really dont want to see Jay go and this could be just the break i needed

This is completely out of the blue. no pun intended


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

The woman in charge of adoptions at the parrot rescue is like that. She loves how much more comfortable and relaxed the budgies become at my house, but even when they don't want to stay on *my* finger, they'll sit on hers, do little comfy fluffy things, and chirp at her. I think she gives off a relaxed, confident aura or something...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Alan, this sounds good. I'm really pleased it's turned out this way.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad things turned out how they did, Alan! Best of luck


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

im happy for this post to be closed...

now my mum has broken the barrier once, he is now sitting on my hand. even though i am holding a mirror for him.

i cant thank everyone at TB. enough for listening/reading and the input...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful to hear, Alan  Hopefully with continued interaction with you, he will continue to build trust. 

This thread is now closed :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is great news, Alan!
I'm sure with time your bond with Jay will only get stronger!

Best wishes*


----------

